# Importing problems



## mischa4 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello,
I've switched from LR CC to Cloud version and have encountered a recurring problem adding photos from an SD card. I never had this issue in Classic version but now I get a "Some photos were not added" message and basically no photos were imported. This is after it goes through a "checking free space on disk..."then "preparing..." then "importing..." process. It then fails. Sometimes it works after repeated attempts but it is mightily frustrating.
Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2019)

How much free space to you have on the target drive? Lightroom copies images from the SD card to the hard drive location which is specified in the Preferences>Local Storage tab. If you haven't set a new target drive, Lightroom will use the default location which will be on the system drive.


----------



## mischa4 (Dec 18, 2019)

My local drive is actually set to a 1TB NAS so plenty of room. Whether it doesn’t play nice with a NAS I don’t know.


----------



## mischa4 (Dec 18, 2019)

Just to add that I've had to copy files from SD card to hard drive, import into LR successfully, which then copied them to NAS, then delete them from hard drive. Not quite the easy workflow one would hope for. As I say, never had this problem with LR standalone


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 19, 2019)

We're hearing a few reports of conflicts between the Cloudy Lightroom and NAS boxes, although it's proving very difficult to narrow down at the moment.


----------



## mischa4 (Dec 19, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> We're hearing a few reports of conflicts between the Cloudy Lightroom and NAS boxes, although it's proving very difficult to narrow down at the moment.


Thanks, good to know I’m not alone!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 19, 2019)

It would be worth reporting, as most of the issues have been around network errors and problems syncing. This could be a new variation. Here’s instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------

